# INS Zulu photos



## Nessies (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone have old photos of the Hopeman Zulus Northern Light INS.56 or Consort INS.3234?
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Nessies (Jun 26, 2007)

Fished from Hopeman, Moray Firth and among other places Lowestoft


----------

